# 80's Cupboards with Oak Trim



## bubba62 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi...newbie here! We have like millions of other people the famous white cupboards with the oak trim on the top and bottom in our kitchen. We are going to remodel them as replacing them is not an option at this time. We have removed the oak trim from the top and bottom of the cupboard doors and cut melamine to add where the oak was. The added melamine has been glued and bradnailed to the cupboard doors. The problem I have is where the new melamine joins the cupboard doors there is a joint or seam showing. I don't care about the seam on the outside of the doors as we are using molding to cover that. But how to I cover the seam on the inside of the door? Is there something I can use to fill that seam? We are painting the cupboards inside and out a dark chocolate brown.
Thanks for your help


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try a melamine/laminate caulk or seam filler such as SeamFil. Should do the trick. Your melamine/laminate supplier should have it.

Be sure you use melamine paint by the way. Not much else will stick.


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

I would use Bondo. It's a fast dry, easy to sand, and won't shrink.


----------



## bubba62 (Oct 24, 2009)

We cannot get Seam Fill here I called Home Depot and Rona and they had no idea what I was talking about. We came up with another plan we are going to get 4x8 sheets of melamine and cut new backs for each door. We then do not have to worry about the seams..little bit more work but it will look finished. I also can rough up the melaime and still paint the back of the doors. Hopefully this will work!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

bubba62 said:


> We cannot get Seam Fill here I called Home Depot and Rona and they had no idea what I was talking about. We came up with another plan we are going to get 4x8 sheets of melamine and cut new backs for each door. We then do not have to worry about the seams..little bit more work but it will look finished. I also can rough up the melaime and still paint the back of the doors. Hopefully this will work!


Then why not just get the melamine or other laminate in a brown to match the paint and not fuss with painting?


----------

